# Dive report 3-17



## jwe (Jan 18, 2011)

Went out on Sunday and the weather did not help at all. First dive was @130ft 
and had two nice AJ's and a ton of red snapper. The water was supper dark on the first dive with vis limited to only about 15ft. The second dive was out of control with large AJ's all over the place. This wreck was only 100FT and the Vis was pretty good on this dive as well. The large Aj in the middle was 46 inches. All in all pretty good day.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nevermind.

Nice!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work for sure.
thanks for sharing in your day.
catch 'em up.


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*Nice*

Dang, I was trying to stay away from the forum so I don't get the itch to get my tanks wet.

Then you post that,,very nice looks like you'll be eating good...


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Do you ever have sharks mess with you while spearing or just diving? What do you do to keep them away from you?


----------



## Time killer (Oct 2, 2012)

Personally I've never had one "bother" me. I have been nudged once and once had one charge after he heard my gun fire. I missed so he just checked me out n left. Seen several but never had a problem.


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

I've had several come up to my boat just fishing... wondered how brave they were underwater. I'm about to find out, soon to be on my boat diving as the water warms up.


----------

